# Raptor Gaming M4 Treiberprobleme Win7



## Aesculap (8. Juli 2012)

Servus@all,

habe seid 3 Wochen die M4 und ein paar Probleme damit. Nach dem anstecken startet die automatische Treiberinstall. von Windows, die Mouse wird allerding nur als USB-Device und nicht wie z.B. bei meiner alter Logitech MX518 als Mouse mit kompletter Typenbezeichnung. Die Mouse funktioniert ca. 3 min einwandfrei dann hängt der Mousezeiger und nicht geht mehr, die mouse bleibt aber weiterhin beleuchtet, die DPI-Verstellung funktioniert und sie bleibt im gerätemanager aus registriert. Dachte an einen vieleicht inkorrekt installierten Treiber, hab den Treiber entfert mouse wieder neu angesteckt, autom. Treiberinst. und wieder das selber Schauspiel das ganze 6mal hintereinander und jeweils an unterschiedlichen usb-ports. Beim Support gemeldet Mouse eingeschickt und nach überprüfung als technisch einwandfrei zurück bekommen. Doch das Problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen, nochmal anfrage an den Support die mir dann eine weitere M4 zugesendet haben aber auch mit der hab ich die gleichen Probleme.

Gibt es jemanden der ähnliche Probleme hatte? Bin für alle Lösungsvorschläge offen.

Thx
Aesculap


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Eine andere Maus an diesem Rechner funktioniert einwandfrei?

Und, diese Maus an einem anderen Rechner?


----------



## Aesculap (8. Juli 2012)

@moparcrazy

meine aktulle Maus MX518 funktioniert einwandfrei an allen usb-ports und an verschiedenen Rechnern, die beiden M4 allerdings nicht weder an meinem rechner noch an dem meiner freundin sind allerdings beides Win 7 Systeme.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Bei der M4 wird ja eine CD mit Treiber mitgeliefert, hast Du den mal Installiert? Hab mal nach neuen Treibern gesucht finde aber bei Raptor Gaming echt keine Treiber für diese Maus!


----------



## Aesculap (8. Juli 2012)

Naja das da auf der CD ist keine wirklicher Treiber eher ein Adjustment-Tool zum einstellen von DPI und usb-tansferrate das hilft alldering auch nicht bei den problemen hab da auch schon sämtliche einstellungen durch. Ich glaube separate Treiber gibt es nicht so ja laut angabe alles über PnP laufen. Aber schon die Tatsache des die Maus nur als usb-device erkannt wird macht mich stutzig irgendwie kennt Win7 die produkte von raptor-gaming nicht wirklich.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Kenne die Maus auch leider nicht... Auf der Homepage steht was von mitgeliefertem Treiber und aktuelleren im Netz (das übliche halt). Die Standard Funktionen müssten aber auch mit den Windows eigenen Treibern gehen.
Im Gerätemanager die USB Stromsparfunktionen sind aus?


----------



## Aesculap (8. Juli 2012)

Stormsparen ist komplett aus. Neuere Treiber Find ich im ganzen Netzt nicht, nicht mal ne Beta oder sowas...hatte gehofft hier im Forum ist vieleicht jemand mit der gleichen Maus aber anscheinend mußte ich ja mal wieder nen Exoten kaufen den sonst keiner hat...


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Sorry, da kann ich Dir wohl nicht weiterhelfen. Aber nicht den Mut verlieren hier gibts richtige Crack's zum Thema Maus, da wird sicher bald einer "aufschlagen".


----------



## Aesculap (8. Juli 2012)

thx 4 help, ja ich hoffe auch das hier noch einer ne Idee hat ansonsten muss wohl doch noch ne andere Maus her.


----------



## Aesculap (8. Juli 2012)

Nachtrag:
das interessante ist das nur der Mauszeiger sich nicht bewegt, die Tasten hingegen funktionieren einwandfrei z.B. rechte Maustaste auf dem desktop und das auswahlmenue erscheint. Ich versteh diesen Nager echt nicht


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Das klingt allerdings mehr nach einem Nager Defekt...


----------



## Aesculap (8. Juli 2012)

aber bei 2 baugleichen nagern das gleiche problem ist doch schon echt merkwürdig oder?


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Juli 2012)

Würde auch auf einen defekten Sensor tippen. Aber btw. Du weißt schon das Raptor Mäuse billige, umgelabelte OEM Mäuse sind? Die bekommt man ohne Raptor Branding teilweise für Preise zwischen 10 und 30 Euro.


----------



## Aesculap (8. Juli 2012)

@ghost
2x defekter Sensor in 2 Nagern wäre ja schon echt happig...das das umgelabelte Produkte sind wäre mir neu aber dann würde es mich auch nicht wundern wenn sie beide defekt wären. Was wären den die Alternativen? Meine MX518 gibt so langsam den Geist auf und ich bräuchte dringend Ersatz?


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Das Betriebssystem oder der Rechner ist es wahrscheinlich nicht da die MX518 funktioniert und ein zweiter Rechner die gleichen Probleme zeigt...
Der Treiber ist es auch nicht da die Maus Windows Standard Treiber benutzt und das mitgelieferte Programm nur ein Konfigurations-Tool ist...
Stromsparfunktionen sind es auch nicht da alle deaktiviert sind...

Da bleibt nicht mehr viel außer ein Defekt des Sensors.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Juli 2012)

Das krasseste Beispiel ist die Raptor M1 Iron. Die verkauft Raptor teuer. So gesehen ist das eine Digitus Maus für 4 Euro mit einer anderen Lackierung und einer anderen Linse.


----------



## Aesculap (9. Juli 2012)

@Experten

Das meine Aktion mit der M4 wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen war hoffe ich ihr könnt mir hier ein paar Alternativen empfehlen.
Der Nager-Dschungel wird ja immer undurchsichtiger...ich habe die MX518 schon seid einigen Jahren und war sehr zufrieden mit ihr, war schon drauf und dran mit die Neuauflage zu kaufen hab dann allerdings sehr oft lesen müssen das die Qualität wohl sehr mies sein soll. 
Wer mir eine gute kabelgebundene Alternative in vergleichbarer Größe zu meiner MX518 empfehlen kann dem wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Greez 
Aesculap


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Juli 2012)

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE AM Pro Gaming Mouse - black
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE AM-GS Pro Gaming Mouse - black
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE EC1 eVo Pro-Gaming-Maus - schwarz
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Razer » Razer DeathAdder Gamer Mouse Re-Spawn - 3500 dpi
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Razer » Razer Deathadder Re-Spawn Black Edtion - 3500 dpi
DELL Alienware TactX Maus : Spiele: PC und Konsole | Dell Deutschland
Sind eigentlich die die immer wieder empfohlen werden.


----------



## Thamsta (30. Juli 2012)

Moin,
der thread hier ist zwar schon etwas inaktiv aber ich schreib trotzdem nochmal rein weil ich das selbe Problem mit meiner Raptor M4 habe, irgendwann lies sich der Mauszeiger einfach nicht mehr bewegen, während die Maustasten, so wie Mausrad und programmierbare Tasten alle funktionieren. Da ich erstmal gedacht hatte das das wohl einfach nen defekt nur an der Maus ist hab ich sie umgetauscht. Ca. ne Stunde hat die neue Maus dann auch funktioniert bis das selbe Problem wieder aufgetreten ist.
Es muss doch eine Lösung für dieses blöde Problem geben, ich mein es können sich doch nicht alle Leute die dieses Problem haben ne neue Maus kaufen gehen, zumal die Raptor M4 mit nem stolzen Preis von 79,99 nicht grade billig ist.

Ahja und hier nochmal nen kleines Buh an Raptor, weil ihre Homepage ja echt überhaupt nichts hergibt so im sinne von FAQs oder infos... da stehen nur Sachen die auch auf der Verpackung der Mäuse stehen


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Juli 2012)

Steht doch schon alles oben: Durchlesen, ausprobieren, überlegen was falsch ist, einsehen das war nix, gegen eine andere tauschen (keine Raptor mehr) und nie wieder was von denen kaufen.


----------



## hachimitsu (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die Raptopr M4 nun auch seit gestern und ein ähnliches Problem. Windows 7 erkennt die Maus gar nicht (Fehlermeldung: USB Gerät wurde nicht erkannt). Ich habe auch erst gedacht, dass die Maus kaputt sein muss. Jedoch: Schließe ich die Maus unter Ubuntu Linux an, funktioniert sie ohne Probleme. Es scheint also wirklich die M4 in Kombination mit Windows 7 zu sein. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich sie vielleicht doch noch unter Windows 7 ans Laufen bringen kann!?


----------



## Mamon110 (21. Februar 2016)

Hey, habe genau die selbe Maus und genau das selbe Problem, habe hier mal eine Seite gefunden:
Download Corsair Raptor M4 Mouse Firmware 2. for Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows XP 64 bit, Windows Vista 64 bit, Windows 7, Windows 7 64 bit, Windows 8, Windows 8 64 bit, Windows 8.1, Windows 8.1 64 bit selber noch nicht ausprobiert aber ich sage bescheid ob es was bring 

Nachtrag:
Bringt nichts -.- Ich denke mal man muss sich beim Anbieter melden! ..


----------

